# Commercial Mower Air Filters



## fleetguardstore (Jan 28, 2009)

Just a quick note to all the owners of commercial mowers that take the following are filters.

Fleetguard:
AF25551
AF25552

Due to high demand we will be stocking these filters at our new shipping location for prompt shipping. All of our customers have said our prices on these filters our unbeatable. Here is some cross reference information:

-- AF25551 --
Kohler 2508301-S
Generac OE3557
Kawasaki 11013-7020
Grasshopper 100936
Gravely 21537000
John Deere RG60690
and more

-- AF25552 --
Kohler 2508304-S
Kawasaki 11013-7019
Grasshopper 100937
Gravely 69002153
John Deere RG60866
and more

Thanks.


----------



## crnrstn (Apr 23, 2010)

Need a quote for the af25551. QTY 2 including shipping.





fleetguardstore said:


> Just a quick note to all the owners of commercial mowers that take the following are filters.
> 
> Fleetguard:
> AF25551
> ...


----------

